# Kid Buu vs Galactic Empire



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Empire can use all its weapons and Siths at their prime including EU


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Sun Crusher says hello


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 26, 2010)

Does the Galactic Empire get Jar Jar Binks?

If they do, they lose.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 26, 2010)

^ This. Rape.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 26, 2010)

Emperor makes a worm hole, GG Kid Buu.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 26, 2010)

Star Destroyer GG Buu


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

What would a Star Destroyer do to Kid Buu exactly? Anyway the breadth and width of the Empire's holding are basically an entire galaxy, one that is 20% larger than our own and has at least two or three satellite dwarf galaxies on top of that.

It would take Buu billions of years to solo it. And anyways Sun Crusher, Sith Corsairs, or Centerpoint Station ends him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Star Destroyer GG Buu



Buu rips it in half.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Buu rips it in half.



oops, my bad


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 26, 2010)

Not exactly billions of years. It was stated that Kid Buu destroy several hundred planets in a few years. But Sun-Crusher with Centerpoint station along with Palpatine's pre-cog will be more than enough to down Kid Buu.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> Not exactly billions of years.



Your right, its much longer.



> It was stated that Kid Buu destroy several hundred planets in a few years. But Sun-Crusher with Centerpoint station along with Palpatine's pre-cog will be more than enough to down Kid Buu.



Do you realize there are over 15 MILLION inhabited systems in the Empire?


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> Do you realize there are over 15 MILLION inhabited systems in the Empire?


 How many planets per system again?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> Your right, its much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize there are over 15 MILLION inhabited systems in the Empire?



What if Buu absorbs Raikage? Then he can travel at Mach 200 around the galaxy destroying it much faster.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Omnirix said:


> How many planets per system again?



more populated planets in half the Empire than there total grains of sand on all of the Earth.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 26, 2010)

This reminds me of a thread on moviecodec. 



TWF said:


> Your right, its much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize there are over 15 MILLION inhabited systems in the Empire?


I think the Star Wars Atlas pegs the Empire at controlling 70 million systems. 



Delta Shell said:


> What if Buu absorbs Raikage? Then he can travel at Mach 200 around the galaxy destroying it much faster.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Absorbing the Raikage would only make Kid Buu thousands of times weaker and slower.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 26, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> What if Buu absorbs Raikage? Then he can travel at Mach 200 around the galaxy destroying it much faster.



Um... Buu is probably faster than mach 200


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> This reminds me of a thread on moviecodec.



Ahahahaha and still going


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

You forget the Emperor designed the empire to fall if he was killed and the capital was taken, so nobody could usurp his place, so if Buu busts Coruscant with the emperor inside the rest of the Empire command chain will fall like in a domino effect and the empire will be divided by warlords.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys are underestimating Raikage. On his first appearance we see him lifting some really big weights, at least 100kg dumbells. He punches through concrete and smashed a stone table.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> You forget the Emperor designed the empire to fall if he was killed and the capital was taken, so nobody could usurp his place, so if Buu busts Coruscant with the emperor inside the rest of the Empire command chain will fall like in a domino effect and the empire will be divided by warlords.



You do realize that he has other planets that he can operate from aside from the Imperial Center, right? And busting a planet isn't going to kill the Emperor since he can wander as a spirit finding a new vessel to take control of.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Ahahahaha and still going



link please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> link please



Badass normal


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 26, 2010)

:rofl  jesus christ.

EDIT; GODDAMN, 2000+ POST?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You do realize that he has other planets that he can operate from aside from the Imperial Center, right? And busting a planet isn't going to kill the Emperor since he can wander as a spirit finding a new vessel to take control of.



Busting the imperial center and leaving the emperor even if it is temporarly, bodyless proved to be enough to turn the Empire into a mess, in fact Coruscant wasnt even taken and the Empire divided between countless warlords only to lose the emperor at the second death star, as the SWGB says it "The Emperor was the Empire" imagine what would happen if they lose Coruscant AND the emperor the same day. I really dont see the Empire lasting much if Buu busts Coruscant with the emperor and vader inside it and busts Kamino.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Busting the imperial center and leaving the emperor even if it is temporarly, bodyless proved to be enough to turn the Empire into a mess, in fact Coruscant wasnt even taken and the Empire divided between countless warlords only to lose the emperor at the second death star, as the SWGB says it "The Emperor was the Empire" imagine what would happen if they lose Coruscant AND the emperor the same day.



What are you talking about


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 26, 2010)

How will Buu find Coruscant?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What are you talking about



After the emperor's "death" the empire divided between all the Moffs that turned their systems into their personal mini empires, Im sure you know what I am talking about.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> How will Buu find Coruscant?



Well he..... he, ahem you got a point there, I guess it depends on luck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> After the emperor's "death" the empire divided between all the Moffs that turned their systems into their personal mini empires, Im sure you know what I am talking about.



No, I really don't. Unless you're talking about the Civil War, which I haven't read yet.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> How will Buu find Coruscant?



let's see he can't speak, is barely sentient and self-aware, can not actually communicate and is genocidal.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Busting the imperial center and leaving the emperor even if it is temporarly, bodyless proved to be enough to turn the Empire into a mess, in fact Coruscant wasnt even taken and the Empire divided between countless warlords only to lose the emperor at the second death star, as the SWGB says it "The Emperor was the Empire" imagine what would happen if they lose Coruscant AND the emperor the same day. I really dont see the Empire lasting much if Buu busts Coruscant with the emperor and vader inside it and busts Kamino.



An then he would have to find Vader, and then Thrawn, and then Pellaeon...


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No, I really don't. Unless you're talking about the Civil War, which I haven't read yet.



I dont remember the title if it was civil war, but yeah definitively what I told you happens, Pestage tries to inherit the throne but as he lacks the traits of Palpatine he is unable and the Empire is divided in Moffs who make their own mini empires on each of their planets fighting each other to gain more and more control, there were a few who managed to almost unify the Empire but it always ended again breaking into internal conflicts, over and over again.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Buu has no way of permanently killing Palpatine and only succeeds in giving him an insanely powerful body.


----------



## JGenesis (Jan 26, 2010)

"How will Buu find Coruscant?"

Can't Buu sense life forms across vast expanses of space by sensing their Ki and the teleport there? If we equalize... uhh... or assume... well Coruscant, having such a large population, should stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Normal people are Force sensitives not Force Users, so no.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 26, 2010)

JGenesis said:


> Can't Buu sense life forms across vast expanses of space by sensing their Ki and the teleport there? If we equalize... uhh... or assume... well Coruscant, having such a large population, should stick out like a sore thumb.



he can sense high end power levels...across vast distances and realms

not..exactly any one with a high amount of chi here for him to feel

any ways

force storms? can affect buu or not? ScreenXsurfuer TWF as the resident sci fi guys..i ask this of you


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

If Palpatine can specifically target Luke on the opposite end of the galaxy without or with little prep and pinpoint his exact location through the Force on a single point in an single area on a single planet in a vastly different system and sector then he can probably tag Kid Buu considering Force Storms are faster than hyperdrives (which make starships travel at hundreds of millions times c) and dump him in a black hole or star.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 26, 2010)

can he tag buu though? or would his force sense..only be that accurate against other powerful force users?

cause if he can direct a bfr into a star or something then yeah it ends as soon as palpy gets up and does it


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

They have both empathy and telepathy as well as aura senses for psychic detection so yes they can sense Ki.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

Assuming he stays in one place long enough or can be tracked through his teleportations, mindrape is possible. Also that would be the only realistic way to beat him. Everything else they have that could take him out (direct hit from the Death Star, Nucleonic Warhead, Omega Frost, Infinity Wave, Centerpoint Station, etc.) would simply be unable to target him, being so small, fast, and able to teleport.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jan 26, 2010)

If he gets hit by the Death Star then he should regen since he did regen after The Earth was destroyed.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> If he gets hit by the Death Star then he should regen since he did regen after The Earth was destroyed.



There is a big difference between being on the surface of an exploding planet and being hit directly by a beam containing enough energy to mass scatter the earth a million times over.



Needless to say, it would never hit him, though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Unless Buu feels like testing out his durability


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 26, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Assuming he stays in one place long enough or can be tracked through his teleportations, mindrape is possible. Also that would be the only realistic way to beat him. Everything else they have that could take him out (direct hit from the Death Star, Nucleonic Warhead, Omega Frost, Infinity Wave, Centerpoint Station, etc.) would simply be unable to target him, being so small, fast, and able to teleport.



Couldn't a force user potentially hold him down while a superweapon hits him?


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

Centerpoint Station has knocked out ships traveling in Hyperspace and the backwash/AoE effect wiped out another star during NJO.

It's tagging him. Also assumptions calls for Buu not to act in-character  or not be completely insane and that really isn't happening. Also the second Death Star's range and targeting computers would be hitting Buu from outside a star system.

Same with the Sun Crusher, fighters can move through acceleration up to lightspeed. Had this happening all the time in the Rogue Squadron, and NJO series.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

The DSII could target capships but it couldn't even effectively target the Rebel fleet once they moved next to the Imperial fleet in ROTJ.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

The Sun Crusher would rectify that and the prototype displayed the ability to hit a maneuvering Sun Crusher, which is as fast as the Falcon. And in all honesty the Alliance fleet didn't move into position to tangle with the sector fleet and the Executor until after that Mon Cal cruiser was atomized by the superlaser, not before hand.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

Exactly, the whole point was to escape the DS by hiding in among the ISDs.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2010)

At point blank range and having the heavy ECM and jamming interfering with their sensors, comms and scanners.

Which means the gunners would be more or less reduce to trying to sight equivalent looking blips by hand and eye.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

ISDs had counter jamming and could feed them targeting data. Really it was stated in canon that the DSI couldn't hit anything capable of of maneuvering, and the DSII could only hit capships. If you think it could target a fighter, for example, I'd like to see some proof (and not that random shot that barely grazed the Sun Crusher)


----------



## supreme91 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kid Buu would survive  for sure. It has a large AOE, but does not have enough power per square inch to completely destroy him (you can even see small bits of rocks, it does not completely vaporize, as would be needed to take out Buu). If it is a direct hit, he probably would die, but if he's on a planet while that occurs, he'll survive.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Really, Buu has to only take out key players for the empire.

Vader and Palpatene can't do shit.

Really, all Buu needs to do is fly straight through the wall of the destroyers and lol as everyone gets sucked out the hole. Blast shields? Flick that thing out while ignoring light sabers / lasers etc. And thats if Buu doesnt feel like doing shit all...

Or just send a beam of energy at each one starship, that'll do it...


----------



## supreme91 (Jan 27, 2010)

One more thing, Kid Buu can't get mind fucked because he's already fucked up in the head.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

what kind of logic is that


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

"You do not want to try and atta-- *Head blasted off*


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

You realize Force Users have mindfucked people from across entire star systems right?


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Watto? Pretty sure if that guy cant be mind fucked, Buu can't.


----------



## supreme91 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was joking...


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Watto? Pretty sure if that guy cant be mind fucked, Buu can't.



Wrong again.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 27, 2010)

Watto can get mindfucked. Endless Mike showed me Vader mindfucked a ton of his species.

Buu is, despite all his power, has the mentality of a rabbid animal. What's the difference between mindfucking him and mindfucking a Rancor?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 27, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Watto can get mindfucked. Endless Mike showed me Vader mindfucked a ton of his species.
> 
> Buu is, despite all his power, has the mentality of a rabbid animal. What's the difference between mindfucking him and mindfucking a Rancor?



he has slightly more brains then a rancor...but thats it

really nothing can be done to prevent a mental assault


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

If that's the case then Darth Bane breaks his mind with a clenching of his fist.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Watto? Pretty sure if that guy cant be mind fucked, Buu can't.



Wrong. Vader came back when he was adult and basically destroyed Watto's mind. the mind tricks only work on the weak thing is a misconception as the Jedi don't like to use it due the ability being close to the dark side.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> If that's the case then Darth Bane breaks his mind with a clenching of his fist.



Also, Vegeta boom blasted his head to smithereens (along with the rest of his body...) and you see how that worked...



Emperor Joker said:


> Wrong. Vader came back when he was adult and basically destroyed Watto's mind. the mind tricks only work on the weak thing is a misconception as the Jedi don't like to use it due the ability being close to the dark side.



Hmm, where was this? I would like to see that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2010)

That really tells me nothing as to what you're getting at here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2010)

Buu is several gajillion times faster than any of them and can teleport.
I'm sure he can blast them to nothing before they even think about thinking to fuck with his head.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2010)

What's the Empire got besides the Sun Crusher that can stand up to a galaxy buster like Majin Buu, with regenerative powers? If in the off chance he is able to disable that super weapon, they're pretty much screwed. The rank and file soldiers got nothing.

Some of the more powerful Sith Lords like Sidious can summon powerful Force storms which may be able to teleport Majin Buu away from the battlefield, but he knows Instant Transmission so he'd just come right back, and the Sith Lord can't keep doing those things forever.


One possible attack would be a Thought Bomb, like the one that killed the Sith and Jedi armies long ago and left only Darth Bane alive - but that would require all the Sith Lords to work together, and would likely sacrifice their lives.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 28, 2010)

Buu's pure crazyness is gonna get him killed

couldn;t they just snipe him with the galaxy gun

he's got no defense against having his molecules made to not exist


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 28, 2010)

How about an FTL infinity wave? What was it? Cross a galaxy in an hour? Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> What's the Empire got besides the Sun Crusher that can stand up to a *galaxy buster like Majin Buu*, with regenerative powers? If in the off chance he is able to disable that super weapon, they're pretty much screwed. The rank and file soldiers got nothing.



again what the hell.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 28, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> Buu is several gajillion times faster than any of them and can teleport.
> I'm sure he can blast them to nothing before they even think about thinking to fuck with his head.



TAE proves that he knows nothing about Star Wars.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> What's the Empire got besides the Sun Crusher that can stand up to a galaxy buster like Majin Buu, with regenerative powers? If in the off chance he is able to disable that super weapon, they're pretty much screwed. The rank and file soldiers got nothing.
> 
> Some of the more powerful Sith Lords like Sidious can summon powerful Force storms which may be able to teleport Majin Buu away from the battlefield, but he knows Instant Transmission so he'd just come right back, and the Sith Lord can't keep doing those things forever.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait, Majin Buu is a galaxy buster now??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

Referring to the scene in the anime, he was


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 28, 2010)

Are they going by anime or manga?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently TAE thinks Buu can speedblitz a Galaxy of beings.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Are they going by anime or manga?



It doesn't matter because the manga is default in the OBD and the anime is directly contradicted when they talk about what Buu did in the manga in the same scene.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 28, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> TAE proves that he knows nothing about Star Wars.



How forward. 
ActuallY i consider myself decently informed when it comes to Jedi and Sith. Not as good with technical things though, I admit.

So if you don't mind, how about you do somethin besides insulting? Put up or shut up as they say.

What Jedi or Sith can move and fight like  one of the fastest and strongest beings in Dragonball?



Sazabi24 said:


> Apparently TAE thinks Buu can speedblitz a Galaxy of beings.



This is called putting words in someone's mouth and it's not very polite.
I never said anything of the kind.

The number of Jedi or Sith that can actually effect Buu's mind can be counted on or or maybe even two hands. So if Buu kills Luke, Bane, Yoda, etc..quickly, I don't think all the worthless Jedi and Sith of history will matter much.
So it's not a galaxy's worth of beings he needs to speedblitz.

Also, I'm still wondering why everyone is screaming mindrape anyway. Why won't they try melee first? Why would they automatically know to target his mind?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

They don't have to. That's what the ships are for :33


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 28, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> How forward.
> ActuallY i consider myself decently informed when it comes to Jedi and Sith. Not as good with technical things though, I admit.
> 
> So if you don't mind, how about you do somethin besides insulting? Put up or shut up as they say.
> ...



Instant transmission can only work when you have someone you personally know to lock on to.

GG Buu.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

literally destroying the entire empire(all it's planets etc) would take forever, but he would utterly crush them in each combat encounter.

it'd be like me trying to fight a flea

only the flea can shatter planets with a single attack casually, and can teleport around at will.


even the suncrusher has no fucking chance. he will instant transmission right next to it and blow it the fuck up. rinse and repeat.


They have no way to stop him from doing this, as far as I know.
He's just too small and too fast, when combined with planet busting attack power he'd be unstopable.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Only works if you have a ki signal and knowing the location of the destination to begin with, nothing about personally knowing someone.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> ^ Only works if you have a ki signal and knowing the location of the destination to begin with, nothing about personally knowing someone.



Simple line of sight would work.


buu is in front of a fleet of ships, then suddenly he's behind them, then to their side, then amongst them, etc.

it doesn't need to be super long range. after a while the empire would come looking for him, so not as if he needs to seek them out


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jan 28, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> What Jedi or Sith can move and fight like  one of the fastest and strongest beings in Dragonball?


None.



> Also, I'm still wondering why everyone is screaming mindrape anyway. Why won't they try melee first? Why would they automatically know to target his mind?



Um, considering the friend blew up a few planets?????

Would you want to fight that thing, or use a more oblique approach?

It's like asking, "Well why didn't Luke try to deflect the Death Star Laser with his lightsaber?!"


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> literally destroying the entire empire(all it's planets etc) would take forever, but he would utterly crush them in each combat encounter.
> 
> it'd be like me trying to fight a flea
> 
> ...



You have literally and honestly zero idea of what your talking about at all which is hilarious.

Nothing in Dragon Ball would take out the Sun Crusher, not even every planet-buster and their mother at the same time would dent it.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

TWF said:


> You have literally and honestly zero idea of what your talking about at all which is hilarious.
> 
> Nothing in Dragon Ball would take out the Sun Crusher, not even every planet-buster and their mother at the same time would dent it.




As far as I know the best a sun crusher has survived was a GLANCING blow from a death star laser(an unfinished prototype, not even the real thing), which doesn't mean any and all planet busting attacks will just bounce off it.



buu throwing a planet annihilating energy ball right next to it is not the same thing as getting scratched by the death star's laser. and also keep in mind blowing up a planet is in no way the limit of buu's power, he gathered the energy and used it with the same effort nappa nukes that city.


meanwhile what is the crusher going to do to him? try to hit a human sized target that can teleport with one of it's torpedos? shoot lasers that won't even kill him?


though that hardly matters since buu could simply instant trans right into the control room and kill everyone/blow it up from inside. 


teleportation is a bitch.


Buu crushes the sun crusher.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> As far as I know the best a sun crusher has survived was a GLANCING blow from a death star laser, which doesn't mean any and all planet busting attacks will just bounce off it.



Wrong.



> buu throwing a planet annihilating energy ball right next to it is not the same thing as getting scratched by the death star's laser. and also keep in mind blowing up a planet is in no way the limit of buu's power, he gathered the energy and used it with the same effort nappa nukes that city.



Wrong.



> meanwhile what is the crusher going to do to him? try to hit a human sized target that can teleport with one of it's torpedos? shoot lasers that won't even kill him?



Starship grade weaponry range from relativistic to lightspeed.

Wrong.



> though that hardly matters since buu could simply instant trans right into the control room and kill everyone/blow it up from inside.



You have literally no idea of what your talking about.



> teleportation is a bitch.



Wrong.



> Buu crushes the sun crusher.



Wrong for the last time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> As far as I know the best a sun crusher has survived was a GLANCING blow from a death star laser, which doesn't mean any and all planet busting attacks will just bounce off it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the best the Sun Crusher has survived was sitting an exploding nebula and being dropped in a Gas Giant and coming out without a scratch. It took a black hole just to get rid of it permenantly.

Considering the Sun Crusher isn't that much bigger than a starfighter teleporting inside it might be a bit tricky.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No the best the Sun Crusher has survived was sitting an exploding nebula and being dropped in a Gas Giant and coming out without a scratch. It took a black hole just to get rid of it permenantly.
> 
> Considering the Sun Crusher isn't that much bigger than a starfighter teleporting inside it might be a bit tricky.





can you give me the details of the nebula deal? 

as for being ok in yavin, I'm not sure how that compares to tanking blasts that can shatter planets.




and the crusher has a cockpit with a window. buu could clearly see where to go. I don't see how it's going to stop him.


not that the crusher is much of a threat. aside from it's standard laser cannons all it has is it's torpedos which are designed to be used against stars and in extreme case starships, not small fast moving targets.



Even if you remove the "teleport inside and slaughter the pilot" idea, buu can just dodge it's torpedos if it tries to fire them at him(or just tank them, as they;d just blow right through him and he'd regen), break it's laser cannons off(I assume they are not as durable as the hull) then just laugh at the pilot's impotent rage as the now useless ship sits there doing nothing.



against large, slow targets sun crusher is an ultimate weapon. against something like buu it's useless. it's resonance torpedos would have no effect on buu even if they hit him, same deal with the laser cannons.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure how you think Kid Buu would teleport through armor designed to nullify intangible and incorporeal radiation and energies and sits in a star system without any shields while it gets destroyed by a large neutron star going supernova but have fun.

Not too mention the Sun Crusher can accelerate to lightspeed outside of hyperspace and just keep ramming Kid Buu till he no longer has the stamina to regenerate and dies.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> I'm not sure how you think Kid Buu would teleport through armor designed to nullify intangible and incorporeal radiation and energies and sits in a star system without any shields while it gets destroyed by a large neutron star going supernova but have fun.




Are you aware of what "teleportation" is?


 buu is not traveling through space. it doesn't matter what the armor could stop, because he's not going through it, he's going around it.


Not too mention the Sun Crusher can accelerate to lightspeed outside of hyperspace and just keep ramming Kid Buu till he no longer has the stamina to regenerate and dies.


right, so the ship pilot is going to somehow properly aim the ship at buu going lghtspeed.

if he keeps that speed up for even ONE SECOND he will be 670616629 miles away. good luck finding buu again for all these repeat attempts.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

@Herekic: Kyp Durron tracked down Daala in the Cauldron Nebula in Dark Apprentice and attacked her. after a minute or so he just decided to explode the stars and sit back as the resulting supernova destroyed Daala instead (Wasn't completely successful as shown in Champions of the Force) while still remaining in system. that means The Crusher more than tanked it. meaning Buu is not going to even scratch the damn thing.

Keep in mind this is after it took a bath in Yavin and destroyed a Star Destroyer by just flying through it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> Are you aware of what "teleportation" is?



I know how it works in Dragon Ball. Point 1: he isn't tracking the Sun Crusher, Point 2: he isn't teleporting through its armor.




> buu is not traveling through space. it doesn't matter what the armor could stop, because he's not going through it, he's going around it.



Wrong.

Read the manga. And regardless he isn't touching nor teleporting through it. Unless you have proof your using a no limits argument, again.



> right, so the ship pilot is going to somehow properly aim the ship at buu going lghtspeed.



You have again no idea of what your talking about. Computers, targeting systems, sensors, guidance systems, AI...all of those do the work for the pilots. Starfighter combat regularly occurs at relativistic to lightspeed in speed in space.



> if he keeps that speed up for even ONE SECOND he will be 670616629 miles away. good luck finding buu again for all these repeat attempts.



Wrong.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> @Herekic: Kyp Durron tracked down Daala in the Cauldron Nebula in Dark Apprentice and attacked her. after a minute or so he just decided to explode the stars and sit back as the resulting supernova destroyed Daala instead (Wasn't completely successful as shown in Champions of the Force) while still remaining in system. that means The Crusher more than tanked it. meaning Buu is not going to even scratch the damn thing.
> 
> Keep in mind this is after it took a bath in Yavin and destroyed a Star Destroyer by just flying through it.





OK then, I will concede that buu is unable to damage the ship with outside means.


However the teleportation deal still pretty much seals the crusher's fate.


Buu's technique, according to the manga, is actually instant movement, which unlike transmission requires no focusing on a certain ki signature etc to work. buu literally instantly pops up wherever he wanted to go when he uses it, be it across space or across entire dimensions(they could go to the otherworld at will)


There is really no way to stop it


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool fanfiction bro. Want to answer again on teleporting is going to work through the Sun Crusher's armor and shields?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> OK then, I will concede that buu is unable to damage the ship with outside means.
> 
> 
> However the teleportation deal still pretty much seals the crusher's fate.
> ...



It's going to be fucking hard to get a lock on something not much bigger than a freaking X-Wing you know that right? Especially considering it's moving faster than he's going to be able to follow.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Why are you bothering replying to him anyways. Herekic has displayed absolutely no knowledge about Star Wars or EU and just uses no limits arguments. I want to know how even if Kid Buu could magically react, pace, or tag the Sun Crusher, how he would teleport through armor and shields that neutralize and disable intangible and incorporeal energies.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 28, 2010)

hey offtopic who is the most powerful sith/jedi of all?


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> Cool fanfiction bro. Want to answer again on teleporting is going to work through the Sun Crusher's armor and shields?




...


TEL-E-POR-TATION

DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT THIS IS?


"teleport - To travel from one point to another without physically crossing the distance between the two points"


radiation and partilcles are not the same damn thing as teleportation. 


buu is at no point even going to be coming into contact with the hull, exactly how is it going to stop him?


Christ, its not laser surgery.





> It's going to be fucking hard to get a lock on something not much bigger than a freaking X-Wing you know that right? Especially considering it's moving faster than he's going to be able to follow.



then it would simply be a stalemate. 


buu can't catch it and the only thing it can do to him is ram him at lightspeed, but each time it does this it's flinging itself way out into space(only takes a second or two), and it's unlikely it is going to be able to find him again.


the suncrusher simply isn't a real threat.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> ...
> 
> 
> TEL-E-POR-TATION
> ...



Sure it is, you're forgetting a good percentage of the work in Starfighters are done by the computer not the pilot themselves, that's how they're able to keep track of the other fighters. The Crusher's pilot will have no problem keeping track of him with the help of the computer aboard it.

And what's stopping the pilot from just blwoing up the solar system and watch while Buu gets taken along for the ride?


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> "teleport - To travel from one point to another without physically crossing the distance between the two points"



Which will not work against it's armor.



> radiation and partilcles are not the same damn thing as teleportation



Which means all of nothing unless you have proof that intangible and incorporeal energies as well as tangible ones are stopped and blocked from working against the Sun Crusher.

When has Buu teleported through something like that? Never. Still requires physical matter to pass through a space without resistance, will encounter resistance, Kid Buu will then die.

Otherwise it would be wiped out by the star systems it destroys.

Good to know you are wanking how Shunkan Idou works or rather have no idea how it works. 



> buu is at no point even going to be coming into contact with the hull, exactly how is it going to stop him?



How does this address anything about you not answering the speed difference, inability for him to lock on to anything to actually teleport nor the fact that teleportation doesn't work against certain tech in Star Wars?



> then it would simply be a stalemate.



Except the only thing Kid Buu did before he was unsealed in the universe was simply fly around for years destroying planets.

Not teleporting.



> buu can't catch it and the only thing it can do to him is ram him at lightspeed, but each time it does this it's flinging itself way out into space(only takes a second or two), and it's unlikely it is going to be able to find him again.



Blows up a star and watches as Buu is atomized with the star system.

Once more, you don't know what your talking about.




> the suncrusher simply isn't a real threat.



Wrong.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 28, 2010)

Teleportation is so effective that hypersonic fighters don't have any problem with it.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> Sure it is, you're forgetting a good percentage of the work in Starfighters are done by the computer not the pilot themselves, that's how they're able to keep track of the other fighters. The Crusher's pilot will have no problem keeping track of him with the help of the computer aboard it.
> 
> And what's stopping the pilot from just blwoing up the solar system and watch while Buu gets taken along for the ride?





the computer could not possibly factor in buu himself moving, though. it isn't going to be able to just figure out where he went if he instant-movements off somewhere.


by the by, I totally forgot about buu's more...abstract powers.


unless the star crusher starts off by flying top speed around(no reason it would without prior knowlwedge, because of its armor it generally has no need for running)

it's going to get turned into candy(or whatever else buu likes


Remember that little trick? buu is a matter transmuter. doesn't matter how tough it is, matter is matter and as far as I know the suncrusher has no resistance to matter manipulation.






> Which means all of nothing unless you have proof that intangible and incorporeal energies as well as tangible ones are stopped and blocked from working against the Sun Crusher.
> 
> When has Buu teleported through something like that? Never. S*till requires physical matter to pass through a space without resistance, will encounter resistance, Kid Buu will then die.*
> 
> ...





...are you seriously this thick?


the bolded is the EXACT OPPOSITE of teleportation. I even quoted the fucking definition. 

it is NOT NEEDING TO MOVE THROUGH SPACE to reach another point. do you get it? buu doesn't "go through" anything, he is directly appearing in the second point. there is no inbetween, he goeds from point A to point B, no space inbetween.






> Except the only thing Kid Buu did before he was unsealed in the universe was simply fly around for years destroying planets.
> 
> Not teleporting.




because thats all he wanted to do. you act like he was in a rush.


though he didin't even learn teleportation till meeting goku, remember? 


buu got himself to the kai's planet. do you think he flew there?





> Blows up a star and watches as Buu is atomized with the star system.
> 
> Once more, you don't know what your talking about.




Buu can go anywhere he wants at will.


he can look at a random fucking star and just pop over there if he wanted. thats what teleportation of his level means, space means absolutely nothing to him. he popped to the kai's planet from out in a random point in space instantly as soon as he sensed goku was there.



Christ you are thick


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Not really no, since you have no idea how the armor of the Sun Crusher works. So please keep spouting your textwall of ignorance, I really don't care.

But again have fun proving Buu is tagging something moving at relativistic to lightspeed velocities or realizing what the Sun Crusher's torpedoes do to a star before it jumps back into hyperspace.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it is a matter of intelligence, if Buu is smart enough to know what to do, for example the Sun Crusher will be dispatched is Buu is in the Dantooine System, Geonosis and so, but I dont think the Sun Crusher will be sent to obliterate the Solar System of Coruscant.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

The Empire would do so.

Also Centerpoint Station for overkiller.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> I think it is a matter of intelligence, if Buu is smart enough to know what to do, for example the Sun Crusher will be dispatched is Buu is in the Dantooine System, Geonosis and so, but I dont think the Sun Crusher will be sent to obliterate the Solar System of Coruscant.



Considering that Kid Buu wasn't really all that bright to begin with, that sequance of thoughts probably won't cross what little of a mind that he has.

And it's not like Palpatine can't just move his seat of government to say Byss for example, Coreuscant won't be that important as a whole to him


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> Not really no, since you have no idea how the armor of the Sun Crusher works. So please keep spouting your textwall of ignorance, I really don't care.
> 
> But again have fun proving Buu is tagging something moving at relativistic to lightspeed velocities or realizing what the Sun Crusher's torpedoes do to a star before it jumps back into hyperspace.




You have already proved beyond the shadow of a doubt that you cannot even understand the basic concept of teleportation, so I really have nothing left to discuss with you. if somebody who can actually grasp what I'm saying responds(like the much more sensible emperorjoker) I'll pick this up at that time.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

Your just parroting back everything I said to you.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic said:


> You have already proved beyond the shadow of a doubt that you cannot even understand the basic concept of teleportation, so I really have nothing left to discuss with you. if somebody who can actually grasp what I'm saying responds(like the much more sensible emperorjoker) I'll pick this up at that time.



Im aware that teleportation is the bending of space itself thus eliminating the need to cross walls and stuffs, I am also aware teleportation didnt worked that way on Dragon Ball.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 28, 2010)

Herekic, may I ask as to why you are immediately assuming that Buu's teleportation would work on the Sun Crusher?


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Herekic, may I ask as to why you are immediately assuming that Buu's teleportation would work on the Sun Crusher?



I assume he thinks Buu teleportation works by bending space


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 28, 2010)

Regarding teleportation:

Even if it bends space, there are special walls and barriers in fiction that can protect from teleportation. Claiming that someone who possesses teleportation can teleport anywhere or into anything is a no-limit fallacy. And you have to examine the functions and limits of the teleportation being used, because they are not all the same.

I do not claim to know whether or not the armor of the Sun Crusher can defend against teleportation, but I'm just pointing that out.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2010)

It wouldn't matter even if Kid Buu could teleport into it because like most starfighters in Star Wars, it constantly accelerates itself to surpass relativistic speeds and eventually to the speed of c. 

And the damn thing as quantum crystalline armor designed to tank star system destroying supernovas and block out intangible and tangible energies and what not from the subatomic level. 

Its armor literally deifies the laws of physics.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 28, 2010)

> Herekic, may I ask as to why you are immediately assuming that Buu's teleportation would work on the Sun Crusher?




Because there is literally nothing but TWF's tardism saying it wouldn't.


Until it's shown it can somehow stop somebody from appearing inside it(all TWF has talked about is what can't pass through it, teleportation does not involve passing through anything), I see 0 reason it would not work.





> Even if it bends space, there are special walls and barriers in fiction that can protect from teleportation. Claiming that someone who possesses teleportation can teleport anywhere or into anything is a no-limit fallacy. And you have to examine the functions and limits of the teleportation being used, because they are not all the same.
> 
> I do not claim to know whether or not the armor of the Sun Crusher can defend against teleportation, but I'm just pointing that out




Did I say it is absolutely immpossible to stop teleportation? no.

I said things that merely stop things from passing through them will not work, because teleportation means bypassing movement completely. at no point is the hull of the ship coming in contact with ANYTHING of buu's, buu simply appears in the space INSIDE the ship. there is absolutely nothing passing through the hull.



TWF for some insane reason thinks keeping things like radiation and various types of energy out of it allows it to somehow stop something from teleporting INSIDE of it(which completely bypasses the material)

he seems to think teleportation is just them breaking themselves into small particles and sending them out or something(ala starttrek). he has said in plain english that he has no idea what teleportation is(naming the exact opposite of it)


teleportation completely bypasses space. unless the material has the specific effect of stopping space manipulation AROUND it(space is being manipulated inside the ship, the actual hull has no contact with it), how in the world could it stop teleportation?


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Kid Buu has never teleported into something that blocks all forms of matter and energy down to the subatomic level, including incorporeal and intangible substances.

You are wanking. You have no knowledge of how the quantum crystalline works, you have no feats of Kid Buu doing anything other than teleporting through dimensions and other planets.

In short, Kid Buu has never encountered anything like it and your making up his limits on to how it would work. You have no idea of once more what your talking about with either Dragon Ball or Star Wars.

Also the entire fucking point of phase shifting the armor was to stop anything from getting inside of the Sun Crusher.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 29, 2010)

One question? Does the SC needs to charge for fuel or something?


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 29, 2010)

Herekic, why would Kid Buu target the sun-crusher out of all things in the first place? It is the size of a fighter. The empire got like tons of them and star destroyers.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 29, 2010)

> Kid Buu has never teleported into something that blocks all forms of matter and energy down to the subatomic level, including incorporeal and intangible substances.



you keep repeating this, but you don't seem to understand that it means absolutely nothing to teleportation.


Yes, I understand that nothing can pass through this material. we have established this.

What you are not understanding is *buu Is not passing through it* . he is going completely around it by means of circumventing space. buu and the hull will never come in contact.



> You are wanking. You have no knowledge of how the quantum crystalline works, you have no feats of Kid Buu doing anything other than teleporting through dimensions and other planets.




From what you've said, it can withstand and block out pretty much anything ever. I totally understand that.

sadly that means absolutely nothing against teleporting.


> In short, Kid Buu has never encountered anything like it and your making up his limits on to how it would work. You have no idea of once more what your talking about with either Dragon Ball or Star Wars.



No, see, me making up limits for him would be stating that he could teleport inside something that actually has some means of stopping it.

I'm not. nothing you have said, or that I myself have looked up on this substance, would have ANY effect of teleportation. 

This material can stop pretty much anything from passing through it, this is true. if buu actually had to pass through it, this would mean something, but he does not, and it does not.





> Also the entire fucking point of phase shifting the armor was to stop anything from getting inside of the Sun Crusher.




Yes, to stop anything from breaching past it's hull.

it acomplished this. the issue is buu will not be passing through, or in fact interacting in any way with, this material. 

this material is the ultimate wall, however the problem is the very concept of teleportation completely circumvents the very idea of a physical wall. 





> Herekic, why would Kid Buu target the sun-crusher out of all things in the first place? It is the size of a fighter. The empire got like tons of them and star destroyers.





assuming it came with a fleet, he'd figure it out after blowing the shit out of everything else there, and the sun crusher being the only thing left.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 29, 2010)

Herekic said:


> *you keep repeating this, but you don't seem to understand that it means absolutely nothing to teleportation.*
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand that nothing can pass through this material. we have established this.
> ...



Jesus fucking Christ you are a feckless twat. Do you not read what people post. Its already been explained over and over by TWF.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2010)

Let me just state: Sun Crusher would be useless. Its resonance torpedoes take hours to work, and Buu could just teleport away as soon as the sun starts to explode. Really none of the weapons the Empire has that could hurt him will be able to target and hit him. The only way to win is with a mindfuck, combined with precog to tell where he is going to teleport.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Let me just state: Sun Crusher would be useless. Its resonance torpedoes take hours to work



No, they have variable settings ie taking out the star in the Cauldron Nebula's stars were destroyed in moments after Kyp tried to kill Daala.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Let me just state: Sun Crusher would be useless. Its resonance torpedoes take hours to work, and Buu could just teleport away as soon as the sun starts to explode. Really none of the weapons the Empire has that could hurt him will be able to target and hit him. The only way to win is with a mindfuck, combined with precog to tell where he is going to teleport.



Not entierly true as TWF said The Cauldron Nebula exploded only a few moments after Kyp launched the torpedos into the stars.

It took longer for Carida because Kyp needed to create an ultimatium to get his brother back.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you sure because IIRC it was stated that it would always take hours


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Are you sure because IIRC it was stated that it would always take hours



Well unless Kyp and Daala were fighting for hours and Daala just refused to accept that the entire negula was about blow up in her face, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Are you sure because IIRC it was stated that it would always take hours



Its variable, but if you want me to double check book 2 of CoTF I can and will post an excerpt/quote.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2010)

That would be useful, I haven't read those books for years.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

It took about an hour for each torpedo to borrow to the cores of the seven stars but that would be impossible since the time estimated by Kyp is directly contradicted by his dialogue with Daala after the process starts.

So I'm confused.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> Blows up a star and watches as Buu is atomized with the star system.



Atomized, eh? Well regeneration works well here. The only way they killed Buu was by converting every atom in his body back into energy..

And shut up with this wrong bullshit. You demonstrate that you don't understand simple physics when you said wrong to the Sun Crusher's Light Speed taking it 300000km away after one second even though that is the speed of light...

After traveling at the speed of light for _microseconds_, you don't just turn around and start firing at something _at least_ 100 kilometers away...

As for the sun crusher, just stall the fucker until the guy runs out of food and water 
Could also drag the thing towards a black hole...


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 29, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Let me just state: Sun Crusher would be useless. Its resonance torpedoes take hours to work


Fang should be working on that. 



Endless Mike said:


> Buu could just teleport away as soon as the sun starts to explode.


My memory is a bit hazy too. But how fast was the sun-crusher's supernova? And I doubt it because Kid Buu didn't even teleport away when Spirit Bomb is heading towards him. 




Endless Mike said:


> Really none of the weapons the Empire has that could hurt him will be able to target and hit him.


Not even Sith Corsair, Centerpoint Station or Death Star? Didn't Fang stated earlier that the power beam of the Death Star is far more lethal and concentrated than being hit by the explosion of an exploding planet? 




Endless Mike said:


> The only way to win is with a mindfuck, combined with precog to tell where he is going to teleport.


But Sidious and Vader got pre-cog they can predict when Kid Buu's gonna strike and position the super weapons and strike with the right timing.


----------



## B (Jan 29, 2010)

Kid Buu takes a bomb shit on the Galaxy thus ending them all.


Kisame wins.


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Atomized, eh? Well regeneration works well here. The only way they killed Buu was by converting every atom in his body back into energy..
> 
> And shut up with this wrong bullshit. You demonstrate that you don't understand simple physics when you said wrong to the Sun Crusher's Light Speed taking it 300000km away after one second even though that is the speed of light...
> 
> ...



No, everything you said is completely wrong.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 29, 2010)

TWF said:


> No, everything you said is completely wrong.



Mind explaining why I am completely wrong seeing as you back up your arguments _so well_...

So far all I have seen you do is just troll the other guy's opinion and keep referring back to a statement that holds nothing against it.

Buu was atomized by Vegeta, and he fucking regenerated.

Even if the guy piloting sun crusher held light speed in for one thousandth of a second, he is still 300 km away from where he started. Good luck finding Buu again 

And you are using the assumption that Buu will come across this thing right next to a convenient star...What about at about at Jupiter distance? 

Light travels at 300000km/s. Jupiter is 778,000,000km from the sun. That means it will take over 40 minutes for the supernova beam to reach the sun.

Now consider this; the fasted gases from supernovae ever recorded has been a mere 158km/s.

778000000km/s divided by 158km/s. Do the fucking math...


----------



## Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Mind explaining why I am completely wrong seeing as you back up your arguments _so well_...



Everything you have said is in the spectrum of wrong. And so was Herekic, have fun applying the term "trolling" to what Herekic was saying when I responded to him.



> So far all I have seen you do is just troll the other guy's opinion and keep referring back to a statement that holds nothing against it.



Not really.



> Buu was atomized by Vegeta, and he fucking regenerated.



Never happened in the manga at all.



> Even if the guy piloting sun crusher held light speed in for one thousandth of a second, he is still 300 km away from where he started. Good luck finding Buu again



Good luck applying common sense and actual sentience to Kid Buu.



> And you are using the assumption that Buu will come across this thing right next to a convenient star...What about at about at Jupiter distance?



Starships in Star Wars can dodge light second crossing turbolasers but someone who moves at around mach 1000 (multiple orders of magnitude slower) is going to realize a star within an hour's time is going to go supernova and kick off an instanteous chain reaction in the other stars wiping out the star system from across light hour distances magically?

lol.



> Light travels at 300000km/s. Jupiter is 778,000,000km from the sun. That means it will take over 40 minutes for the supernova beam to reach the sun.



Micro-jumping through hyperspace firing torpedoes that also surpass the speed of light.

Your wrong so far.



> Now consider this; the fasted gases from supernovae ever recorded has been a mere 158km/s.



Which is irreverent when the destabilized stars wipe out the star systems in mere seconds, which is to say, orders of magnitude still higher from what  K-1 level civilization has recorded.



> 778000000km/s divided by 158km/s. Do the fucking math...



This would be wonderful if the scenario wasn't in the Star Wars galaxy and all the Force User's have to do is use a bit of clairvoyance, prescience, and take him out.

You have nothing.


----------



## Herekic (Jan 29, 2010)

> Jesus fucking Christ you are a feckless twat. Do you not read what people post. Its already been explained over and over by TWF.




No, TWF has repeated the same incredibly wrong things over and over. that is not explanation.


Somebody who does not even comprehend what teleportation is has no business explaining anything.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 30, 2010)

The whole scenario of Buu vs Sun Crusher is stalemate until the guy inside dies of thirst or hunger or runs out of air. And thats disregarding the bullshit about Buu not teleporting straight in.

Supernova is doing jack all to Buu because even if there is one fucking molecule left, he can still regenerate.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Supernova is doing jack all to Buu


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> This would be wonderful if the scenario wasn't in the Star Wars galaxy



Star Wars; meet real life.



TWF said:


> And all the Force User's have to do is use a bit of clairvoyance, prescience, and take him out.



And all Buu has to do is tank the incoming beam and regenerate 



South of Hell said:


> Supernova is doing jack all to Buu *because even if there is one fucking molecule left, he can still regenerate.*



Shows you can read entire sentences lol


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> The whole scenario of Buu vs Sun Crusher is stalemate until the guy inside dies of thirst or hunger or runs out of air. And thats disregarding the bullshit about Buu not teleporting straight in.



Disregarding the mechanics of how the quantum crystalline armor works, Buu is tagging a lightspeed traveling ship? 



> Supernova is doing jack all to Buu because even if there is one fucking molecule left, he can still regenerate.



We're talking about the same Buu which bullets from hand guns and hunting rifles can go through and pierce right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Shows you can read entire sentences lol


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Star Wars; meet real life.



I didn't realize the Star Wars galaxy was confined in DB Earth's own solar system. Star systems > completely separate and different universes and galaxies.

Things you learn today.



> And all Buu has to do is tank the incoming beam and regenerate



What beam and how is Buu catching a lightspeed traveling energy torpedo?



> Shows you can read entire sentences lol


----------



## Herekic (Jan 30, 2010)

> We're talking about the same Buu which bullets from hand guns and hunting rifles can go through and pierce right?



Yup, because regeneration and tanking a hit are in fact the exact same thing.


You're just too smart for hm TWF




> What beam and how is Buu catching a lightspeed traveling energy torpedo?




I don't know about catching it, but buu could indeed tank one of those torpedos(since it'd just blow through him and he'd regen)





> Disregarding the mechanics of how the quantum crystalline armor works, Buu is tagging a lightspeed traveling ship?



The armor that has absolutely nothing to do with stopping teleportation around it.

or stopping itself from being transmuted into other things(another of buu's powers)


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2010)

Because Buu's regeneration couldn't help his far stronger form when Vegeto was *vaporizing* his body with his Kiai, from a fucking planet buster.

Wait fuck it, you go on ignore, you're as bad as Raigen.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 30, 2010)

TWF said:


> Because Buu's regeneration couldn't help his far stronger form when Vegeto was *vaporizing* his body with his Kiai, from a fucking planet buster.
> 
> Wait fuck it, you go on ignore, you're as bad as Raigen.



Pure energy ain't the same thing as energized gases


----------



## Herekic (Jan 30, 2010)

> *Originally posted by TWF*
> 
> When has Buu teleported through something like that? Never. Still requires physical matter to pass through a space without resistance, will encounter resistance, Kid Buu will then die.




This quote, by itself, proved beyond the shadow of a doubt you have not even the slightest idea of wtf you are talking about.


how you somehow managed to miss the very definition of teleportation is beyond me, I mean, I even posted it.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess the :**zaru is being tagged by you because you think your being funny or witty.

Energy to destabilize or destroy the sun, a small star, is over half a billion times greater than the destruction of the Earth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> The whole scenario of Buu vs Sun Crusher is stalemate until the guy inside dies of thirst or hunger or runs out of air. And thats disregarding the bullshit about Buu not teleporting straight in.
> 
> Supernova is doing jack all to Buu because even if there is one fucking molecule left, he can still regenerate.



Let me ask you this. Have you even bothered reading The Jedi Academy Trilogy by Anderson? because you do know that the Crusher can be run by a computer AI too right.

I doubt Buu's going to have anything left from the Solar System exploding on him, please post proof of Buu regenerating from something that is even remotly above planet busting...that's right you can't

You also seem to not have read all the way through this thread and don't even seem to know what the hell The Sun Crusher can even do.

What is Buu going to do is Palpatine or Vader decides to pilot it, and when they get up close just mindrapes his ass to oblivion or soul fucks him? This is of course after launching the torpedo into the nearest star for a backup plan.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Let me ask you this. Have you even bothered reading The Jedi Academy Trilogy by Anderson? because you do know that the Crusher can be run by a computer AI too right.



I haven't, but I am don't think that the thing would have been pre-programmed (or could be) to go after a single human sized thing zipping around planets in an erratic, un-logical pattern. Basically it ends in stalemate because the AI will just assume act logical and Buu wouldn't be able to do anything to it



Emperor Joker said:


> I doubt Buu's going to have anything left from the Solar System exploding on him, please post proof of Buu regenerating from something that is even remotly above planet busting...that's right you can't



Don't have to, debris surviving from asteroids / planets does it for me. Supernovae don't destroy matter, the blast simply displaces all the matter. As long as Buu still has matter, he can regenerate.



Emperor Joker said:


> What is Buu going to do is Palpatine or Vader decides to pilot it, and when they get up close just mindrapes his ass to oblivion or soul fucks him? This is of course after launching the torpedo into the nearest star for a backup plan.



Really, what is that going to do? Give him brain damage? I struggle to comprehend how something as insane as Buu can be mindfucked any more.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> I haven't, but I am don't think that the thing would have been pre-programmed (or could be) to go after a single human sized thing zipping around planets in an erratic, un-logical pattern. Basically it ends in stalemate because the AI will just assume act logical and Buu wouldn't be able to do anything to it



Technology in Star Wars can hit starfighters exceeding relativistic speeds from light second ranges.

Buu dies.



> Don't have to, debris surviving from asteroids / planets does it for me. Supernovae don't destroy matter, the blast simply displaces all the matter. As long as Buu still has matter, he can regenerate.







> Really, what is that going to do? Give him brain damage? I struggle to comprehend how something as insane as Buu can be mindfucked any more.



So Buu doesn't think when he attacks, takes pleasure, kills, or perceives others? 

Jesus christ.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> I haven't, but I am don't think that the thing would have been pre-programmed (or could be) to go after a single human sized thing zipping around planets in an erratic, un-logical pattern. Basically it ends in stalemate because the AI will just assume act logical and Buu wouldn't be able to do anything to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You realize that Buu has almost (actually none) no defence against attacks against his mind or his soul...something that he can't regen back to normal right?

No when the Sun/star goes after the Sun Crusher lobs it's missile into it's taking the entire system with it. that's why there was nothing left of the Carida system after Kyp blew it up or the Cauldron Nebula for that matter.


So you freely admit you know nothing about the books it was in and yet you're debating against it. Tell you what why don't you go read those books and then get back to me.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 30, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You realize that Buu has almost (actually none) no defence against attacks against his mind or his soul...something that he can't regen back to normal right?
> 
> No when the Sun/star goes after the Sun Crusher lobs it's missile into it's taking the entire system with it. that's why there was nothing left of the Carida system after Kyp blew it up or the Cauldron Nebula for that matter.
> 
> ...



Well actually, I was only really debating against the regular effects of what happens in supernovae and then applying this situation to it. Sorry for assuming logic.

I'll just gtfo then.


----------

